

research.facebook.com redirects to Decipher Inc. - siddhant
http://research.facebook.com

======
indigoviolet
I'll jump in and head off random speculation- this was from a survey that we
used Decipher Inc. for, a long time ago. Looking into whether this should be
removed.

